# Identity!!!!



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Identity required!!!!* 









Very poor photo - but it is the best available!

The person in white uniform sleeves on the left is RSPCA - Carroll Lamport - thought to be RSPCA Special Operations Unit despite wearing a uniform.
The shorter bespectacled individual on the left is Cliff Harrison - RSPCA Special Operations Unit.

The taller individual (centre back) is the one of interest - he is thought to be a Vet.
Can anyone confirm his identity? If so, please advise by PM - NOT ON THE THREAD!
The Vet in question is currently acting for the RSPCA in a prosecution against an 82 year old birdkeeper suffering from cancer!
The same Vet is also thought to have allowed a bird to starve to death - an insectivorous bird which he supplied with seed!
The same Vet has also in th past agreed with the RSPCA that any injured bird or animal should be put down rather than rehabilitated under captive conditions - i.e. if a bird has a wing amputated.

As livestock keepers we have a duty of care towards all livestock in our care - if you use this Vet or his practice, can you justify putting money into the pockets of an RSPCA supporter! Can I appeal to anyone using this Vet - or his practice - to change Vets as son as possible!

Michael J Duffey


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

duffey1 said:


> *Identity required!!!!*
> image
> 
> Very poor photo - but it is the best available!
> ...


The photo isn't showing


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Zooman

Working on the tutorial to try to post the photo!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Use Photobucket to upload pics to the forum


----------

